# Matlab: Obtenir les coordonnees des pixels d'un contour



## bipbop (26 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,
Je suis en stage et je cherche desesperement de l'aide sur le traitement d'images sous matlab!!!Aidez moi.

J'ai  détouré les objets d'une image et je les ai labellisé. 
Je voudrais maintenant, obtenir un vecteur, contenant les coordonnees des pixels de chacun des contours obtenus.

J'ai commence par utiliser la fonction :
[r,c] = find(bwlabel(I)==nb); 

nb etant le numero de label de l'objet que je veux etudier

Mais cette fonction ne me donne pas le resultat que j'attends: elle cree un vecteur donnant les pixels "par ligne". Or moi, il me faut les pixels dans "l'ordre" du contour.
Connaitriez vous une fonction capable de donner ce resultat? Si non, savez vous comment la faire?

Merci.


----------



## la tortue (28 Avril 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> bipbop:</font><hr />Si non, savez vous comment la faire?

[/QUOTE]
Allez, on se creuse un peu la cervelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Non, mais!


----------

